# Isle of Man TT Races



## Turty (May 28, 2008)

Hi all , I'm new to the Forum and also new to photographing anything involving speed ....so please be gentle with me 

Here's a few shots from the second practice session:

















Any tips/advice more than welcome

Cheers Kev


----------



## Shibby! (May 28, 2008)

Isle of Man TT rocks!  The guys are pure crazy.  Racing at it's finest.

Pictures look pretty darn good to me.  Nice and sharp for how fast they are moving!!

I wish they kept that jump they had years ago.  To see sport bikes getting that much air was just so wrong, yet so right.


----------



## Hoppy (May 29, 2008)

Firstly welcome t the forum. Secondly You SWINE, you get to take shots of the TT   .

These are great action shots. 
Personally I would like them to be a little brighter, Curves or levels if you haven't got CS will do the trick nicely. Your use of a fast shutter speed has captured the bikes nice and crisp but maybe without any motion in the wheels?.
If you try a slower shutter speed maybe 160th and pan with the approaching bike you will get alot more movement in the shot like the wheels going round in a blur and maybe a bit of the background blurred with the motion. 
As you have these races on your door step, take some time to experiment and play around with settings, get some shots with settings you are confident on and then put the camera on shutter priority and slow it down some. Start at around 250th and drop the speed down slowly as you build confidence with panning.
Keep up the good work and take a few for me.....:thumbup:


----------



## Shibby! (May 29, 2008)

I would have liked to see more variety and slightly brighter as well, but those bikes are jumping so panning won't work as well.

If you get to a location where they are going by, then sure, pan away.

"On your doorstep" is a funny expression with these races.  They really do go by people's doorsteps!!


----------



## Turty (May 29, 2008)

Hi all....Thanks so much for the advice ,I'll take on board what you have to say and give it another go

Here's a couple from tonights session:

John McGuinness going Balls out





Molly on a roll










Bikes are hitting 170mph through here:hail:


----------

